# Oval Office



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody want to go to the Oval Office tomorrow for a beer and burger?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

hell yea i would like to.....................just too damn far to drive :doh


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll mostlikely be there as usual. Al was asking last week where everyone's been and I told him as nice as it has been that most folks are fishing when they get off. See ya tomorrow Ray.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'll be getting there early so that I can go fishing afterwards.........


----------

